# rent supplement review



## sherchar (3 Jan 2008)

my sister has been in receipt for rent supp for 1 month now and has received a form for a review.  How does this work? how often will she go through this?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

Any use even if [broken link removed] is from a specific regional health board site:


> *How long does it last?
> 
> *     Payment will continue as long as your circumstances remain the same. You        may still receive it for up to thirty days after you start work or until        you are first paid. Your claim will be reviewed every three months. To assist        with this review, a form will be sent to you, which the landlord must sign        to confirm that you still live at the address and the amount of rent payable.        If your situation changes in any way before a review, you must tell the        Community Welfare Officer straight away.


Maybe they do it at the start of every calendar quarter or something?


----------



## gipimann (3 Jan 2008)

Reviews of Rent Supplement can take place at any time.  Generally all rents in a specific area are carried out at the same time, even if they've only been in payment a short time.  Sounds like this is what happened to your sister.   Rent supplement claims are also generally reviewed in January, following budget changes, in case there is a change required to the claim.   The Community Welfare Officer dealing with your sister's claim can tell her at what interval reviews are carried out - the most common being monthly, 3 monthly or 6 monthly.   If no circumstances have changed, your sister has nothing to worry about other than getting the form back by the due date (usually 2 weeks).


----------

